# si / oui - québécois



## Joannes

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire que *si*, dans le sens de 'oui' après une question négative (polaire), ne s'use pas en québécois. Je voudrais savoir si c'est vrai, et dans ce cas, qu'est-ce qu'on dit alors. Simplement *oui*? Ou plutôt un mot comme *quand même*, ou bien quelque chose d'autre? Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a des autres variétés de la langue française dans lesquelles *si* se n'use pas dans ce sens? Comment répond-on les questions négatives alors?

Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## Einstein37

Bonjour!

Je suis québécois et il est vrai que nous ne disons pas souvent «si»
On l'utilise plus en France... Au Québec, cela est rare!

J'espère que cela pourra vous aider!


----------



## tilt

Mais que dites-vous, alors ? 
Si je demande "_Il ne viendra donc pas ?_", que me répondra-t-on pour dire que _si_, il viendra ? Direz-vous _Oui_ ?


----------



## geostan

J'ai souvent entendu "oui" dans le contexte que vous avez décrit, mais j'ai consulté trois dictionnaires canadiens et dans chaque cas, on donnait "si" lorsqu'il s'agissait de contredire une négation. Mais dans un dictionnaire bilingue, sous la rubrique "yes," on indiquait que l'emploi de "si" appartenait au français de France.

C'est une excellente question, et je m'intéresserais à lire d'autres avis.

Cheers!


----------



## Bess

T'inquiète pas, les Québécois comprennent encore le français!

Tu peux dire "si". Les Québécois te répondront "oui" ou bien "yes sir". De l'anglais? Non, du joual (l'argot québécois) qui utilise beaucoup de mots anglais.


----------



## Joannes

Merci pour vos réponses.



Bess said:


> T'inquiète pas, les Québécois comprennent encore le français!



Je supposais bien les Québécois comprennent *si*. Mais je voudrais savoir ce qu'on dit eux-mêmes en québécois.



Bess said:


> Les Québécois te répondront "oui" ou bien "yes sir". De l'anglais? Non, du joual (l'argot québécois) qui utilise beaucoup de mots anglais.



Ah voila, merci. Pourrait-on dire que ce *yes sir* est plutôt utilisé dans des contextes familiers (ou est-ce que je comprends 'argot' dans le faux sens ici?)? (Un peu étrange, n'est-ce pas, avec ce *sir*.) *Oui*, alors, serait-il la manière la plus 'normale' de contredire une negation interrogée, càd dans la plupart des situations?

[…]


----------



## Kolan

On bien comprend *oui *pour une négation interrogée, et c'est plutôt une forme régulière, et même universelle, tandis que *yessir *est toujours une forme exagérée pour manifester qu' _on est* ben *content _avec la question.


----------



## Bess

Pourquoi yes SIR? Dans les usines, les chantiers et  les camps de bûcherons, le "boss" (patron) était habituellement un anglophone. C'est sans doute aussi pourquoi "yes sir" est plus souvent utilisé par des hommes dans un contexte qui se veut amical et familier.


----------



## Circeus

Peut-être aussi parce que que "yes!" est une exclamation qui exprime un succès en français québécois, et ne s'emploie presque jamais au sens de "oui"?


----------



## Kolan

C'est vrai que *yes* seul ne s'emploie pas par les québécois dans le sens de "oui". Pourtant, ce *yes* se prononce comme [ya:], et non comme *yes* dans le *yessir *qui, à son tour, imite l'anglais et est fort affirmatif.


----------



## Joannes

Question stupide:  Est-ce que ce *yessir* comme réponse s'est intégré de façon qu'on puisse le dire même à une femme ?


----------



## Kolan

Si la femme est ta _patronne, _elle va comprendre_._

Sinon, elle sera surprise.


----------



## gigjc

Bess said:


> Les Québécois te répondront "oui" ou bien "yes sir". De l'anglais? Non, du joual (l'argot québécois) qui utilise beaucoup de mots anglais.



Je doute personnellement que _yes sir_ soit du joual. C'est de l'anglais tout simplement. Le mot _joual_ est une mauvaise prononciation du mot _cheval. _


----------



## Circeus

Kolan said:


> C'est vrai que *yes* seul ne s'emploie pas par les québécois dans le sens de "oui". Pourtant, ce *yes* se prononce comme [ya:], et non comme *yes* dans le *yessir *qui, à son tour, imite l'anglais et est fort affirmatif.



Il ne se prononce définitivement pas _que_ comme [ya:] (par ailleurs, [ye:] est une prononciation passablement plus fréquente!).


----------



## zazap

tilt said:


> Mais que dites-vous, alors ?
> Si je demande "_Il ne viendra donc pas ?_", que me répondra-t-on pour dire que _si_, il viendra ? Direz-vous _Oui_ ?



(Question) Il ne viendra donc pas? = Faque il viendra pas? 

(Réponse)  Ouioui/ouiouioui (le premier "oui" moins prononcé, et dit très rapidement).


----------



## Kolan

C'est drôle, mais je l'entends souvent à Montréal, moi aussi, cela sonne comme un trémolo _ouououi_.


----------



## zazap

Kolan said:


> cela sonne comme un trémolo _ouououi_.


Exactement!

Et j'y ai repensé.  Voici exactement ce que je dirais:
-Faque il viendra pas?
-Ououououi, il va venir.
ou
-Ououououi, inquiète-toi pas.

C'est à dire que je continuerais sûrement la phrase.


----------



## tilt

Finalement, le _si_ est bien pratique, vous ne trouvez pas !


----------



## danielc

J'utilise "si", moi.  On ne devrait pas exagérer à quel point les Canadiens laissent tomber le français standard. Mais ouiouioui est familier. Ce n'est pas mal (ou pas pire, comme on dit au Canada)


----------

